# New Uniforms?



## Hype #9 (Feb 14, 2004)

I think I heard on the webcast that they got new uniforms. Did anyone hear this also?


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Hype #9 said:


> I think I heard on the webcast that they got new uniforms. Did anyone hear this also?


I think they meant new uniforms in the 'i got some new socks' sense, not newly designed uniforms.


----------



## Hype #9 (Feb 14, 2004)

Ah, I heard it wrong then. The webcast on my end has been choppy.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I hope this is true. Changing the uniforms and font particularly would help shed the image of teams past. It's a silly thought, but I firmly believe that. If you are percieved as a great team then stick with what you got, but if you are percieved as "jailblazers" or bad apples then change things up along with the team


----------



## blakeback (Jun 29, 2006)

> Changing the uniforms and font particularly would help shed the image of teams past.


They should wait, so we can forget about the losing/rebuilding teams too.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Bring back the old pinwheel!


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Bring back the old pinwheel!


Amen! I'd like to see us go with some retro 80's uni's.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I just wish they would get rid of the silver, or gray, or whatever the hell color that is. The Blazers team colors are Black, Red and White.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

I think they should wait on the new logo/uni design until the team begins to show some success.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

These are the new threads. Trying to shed the "thug" image and wearing a "less revealing" jersey will really have the fans coming back!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

And this will be the new logo:


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

retro please


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

ive been saying for a few years now that the blazers need to change the uniforms to shed the jailblazer image or at least it would help plus do a retro look cus its almost 30 year anniversy of championship!

we should pick one of these:



















or











I like the Retro look


----------



## NeTs15VC (Aug 16, 2005)

Haha thats funny, the retro look, good stuff!

A bright new team, with new uniforms would be great


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

NeTs15VC said:


> Haha thats funny, the retro look, good stuff!
> 
> A bright new team, with new uniforms would be great



A Nets fan has little room to talk about uniforms.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> I just wish they would get rid of the silver, or gray, or whatever the hell color that is. The Blazers team colors are Black, Red and White.


I think it's pewter.

And I agree.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

From what little I understand from someone here who has submitted designs to the Blazers, it actually takes several years for a uni change to actually show up in the team lockers. So if the Blazers are changing their unis this season (which I doubt), they would have had to start the process several years ago - meaning that the timing WRT cleaning up the image would be purely coincidental.

PBF


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

ProudBFan said:


> From what little I understand from someone here who has submitted designs to the Blazers, it actually takes several years for a uni change to actually show up in the team lockers. So if the Blazers are changing their unis this season (which I doubt), they would have had to start the process several years ago - meaning that the timing WRT cleaning up the image would be purely coincidental.
> 
> PBF


:wave:


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

ProudBFan said:


> From what little I understand from someone here who has submitted designs to the Blazers, it actually takes several years for a uni change to actually show up in the team lockers. So if the Blazers are changing their unis this season (which I doubt), they would have had to start the process several years ago - meaning that the timing WRT cleaning up the image would be purely coincidental.
> 
> PBF


Several years? It certainly doesn't take that long. 

From what I understand, it takes about a year to get the logos/uniforms approved by the league and their affiliations. There's probably a deadline in the fall for the next year so that apparel and video game companies can begin making the new design and liquidate the old stock in time.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

Schilly said:


> :wave:



yup it was schilly and i have a challange for you 

design a retro championship uniform with a modern twist!


----------



## ThePrideOfClyde (Mar 28, 2006)

I really hope the Blazers never change their uniforms too drastically. I like the way they keep modernizing the original look. They should stick to that, 'cos it works. 

The stripes on the jersey should stay forever.


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

Utherhimo said:


> ive been saying for a few years now that the blazers need to change the uniforms to shed the jailblazer image or at least it would help plus do a retro look cus its almost 30 year anniversy of championship!
> 
> we should pick one of these:
> 
> ...


I like it. They would be a great look. :clap: :cheers:


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Uther you made me do it...


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> I hope this is true. Changing the uniforms and font particularly would help shed the image of teams past. It's a silly thought, but I firmly believe that. If you are percieved as a great team then stick with what you got, but if you are percieved as "jailblazers" or bad apples then change things up along with the team


we have the illest jerseys in the league...why change?

and hey, i liked the jailblazers. no problem with an image as long as we pulling out W's.


real talk, true story.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

ryanjend22 said:


> we have the illest jerseys in the league...why change?
> 
> and hey, i liked the jailblazers. no problem with an image as long as we pulling out W's.
> 
> ...




Short sighted talk really. The "jailblazer image might be ok to you, but for the majority of season ticket holders and sponsors it isn't. 

The uni's are fine, they should just change the font and get rid of the pewter/silver/gray/cement color thew have


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

Schilly said:


> Uther you made me do it...


yeah schilly i love those 


BUT

its not the RETRO 77 Uniform with a twist schilly  that was the challenge


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Schilly said:


> Uther you made me do it...


Those are DOPE! I really like those. The only change I would make is instead of Trailblazers, I'd put Portland. I like 'em!


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

white is home so its trailblazers instead of Portland which would go on the away uniforms!


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Those are DOPE! I really like those. The only change I would make is instead of Trailblazers, I'd put Portland. I like 'em!


Ohh you mean like for the road ones...like this?


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

how would the black uniforms look or the pewter being the main color?


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Schilly said:


> Ohh you mean like for the road ones...like this?


DOPE DOPE DOPE DOPE DOPE!


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Utherhimo said:


> how would the black uniforms look














> or the pewter being the main color?


A Rough Draft


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

Shilly,

Nice work. My only issue is that some of these look too simalr to the Heat jersey's.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Oil Can said:


> Shilly,
> 
> Nice work. My only issue is that some of these look too simalr to the Heat jersey's.


The heats Panels are on both sides, and in theory the side panels wrap more to the front of the jersey on my concepts.


----------



## ThePrideOfClyde (Mar 28, 2006)

Can I ask why Telfair is the muse for your designs?


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

ThePrideOfClyde said:


> Can I ask why Telfair is the muse for your designs?


I did them 2 years ago.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

I like the red ones and the black ones, but I hate everything "pewter."


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

BBert said:


> I like the red ones and the black ones, but I hate everything "pewter."


That's why the "pewer" never got the finishing treatment.


----------



## ThePrideOfClyde (Mar 28, 2006)

Schilly said:


> I did them 2 years ago.


I see. How hard would it be to put Webster's name there? :biggrin:


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

schilly those your championship retro uniforms?


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Utherhimo said:


> schilly those your championship retro uniforms?


No, But I have an Idea, I'll see if I can implement it


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

Heinous. Especially the name.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I've always liked your uniform design Schilly. The only thing I would do differently is to have it say Portland on the front of at least the away uniforms, and have the font on both be upright with no slant at all. Maybe on the back of the shorts somewhere you could have Blazers or Trailblazers.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Utherhimo said:


> schilly those your championship retro uniforms?


Ok 1st rough concept...

IMG Deleted due to Schilly no liking


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Schilly said:


> Ok 1st rough concept...




I still want to know how to do that. I have a vision I tell ya.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> I still want to know how to do that. I have a vision I tell ya.


PM your vision idea to me, I can probably make it happen.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

OK I like ths one better....It Ties the Current into the old Championship season


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

i like both of them but the pinwheel should go in the right handcorner


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Utherhimo said:


> i like both of them but the pinwheel should go in the right handcorner


Pinwheel should be on the left leg of the shorts...not on the jersey. Logos on Jerseys are disaster IMO...See early Toronto and Vancouver.


----------



## ThePrideOfClyde (Mar 28, 2006)

Schilly said:


> Pinwheel should be on the left leg of the shorts...not on the jersey. Logos on Jerseys are disaster IMO...See early Toronto and Vancouver.


Exactly. Houston had their logo on the jersey during the pyjama era, and those too were horrible.

Oh, and how hard would it be to put Webster's name on the back of one of your jersey's?


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

this took way to long to do but here you go


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

Schilly said:


> Uther you made me do it...


That one's good (and its road-red version too).

JMO only, things I intensely dislike about some current NBA uniforms:

1. Women's cut tops (I offer the Miami Heat as an example ... or perhaps the new Milwaukee Bucks look -- not only do I not really like the jerseys, its great that they went back to red, green, and white and got rid of the purple. The bad news is, that color combination suggests Christmas to me ... as if their new mascot should be the reanimated body of Burl Ives all coming out to hand out candy canes and sing "Holly Jolly Christmas" ... and maybe their new Buck-head logo on their floor should have a red nose? I dunno).

2. The silvery or otherwise metallic looking stuff. Playin' basketball here not going to a disco or gonna be on a TV talent show singing "It's a Sunshine Day" or something with your brothers and sisters to get $25K to save the house or whatever.

3. Ugly typefaces (See: The green Dallas Mavericks alternates that were apparently designed by whatever Sean Combs is calling himself this year; DC Wizards have an otherwise great uniform except for their "Wizards" logo).

As for the best uniforms in the league ... I personally like:

Chicago, Boston, San Antonio, Portland, Seattle the most.

And please don't take me for an uber-purist who wants to see short shorts again. Nutters -- bad. I don't want to be seeing someone like, say, Chris Kaman in nutters ... actually I don't want to see ANYBODY in nutters. Just too horrifying.


----------

